# what do you guys take post-workout?



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

for a long time ive been taking 50g whey post workout, and having a carb+protien meal about 1.5hours after it. now ive considered taking carbs with my postworkout shake, how many of you guys do this, and what carbs do you use?

cheers


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah i have simple carbs around 50-100 right after i work out then have a big meal 1 hour later usually steak and potato.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

50g whey, 50g carbs right after or during cardio

And a meat and veg meal around 60-90mins after that. Normally Steak and broccolli


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

75g Glucose

20g Glutamine

10g BCAA

10g EAA

4g CEE

20 minutes later 45g WHey

THen a high calorie shake an hour later, with full fat milk, peanut butter, and protein.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

40g of Whey Protein

50g of Maltodextrin

When im feeling rich i will buy a tub of pro recover


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Steak or Chicken

Bcca, HMB and Protein


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

3 scoops oats

2 scoops whey

5 g creatine


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

muscle fuel anabolic


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

40g dextrose

50g whey


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Currently 2 Scoops Sx-MX Lean Grow Extreme


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dinner, usually steak or lean beef mince with veg.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Plain old whey in the changing rooms then dead animals when I get home.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

100g maltodextrin

60g whey

bottle of lucozade


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

2 scoops whey

2 scoops powdered oats

5g of creatine

Then a big meal 1 hour later


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

pre 20g aminos with 20g carbs

pwo same


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

1 scoop cell mass and 10g BCAA's through workout then 10g Glut, 50g vitargo and 50g isolate.


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

50 gms whey.

80 gms glucose.

About to start 5 gms creatine. :thumb:

Dead animals along with rice and all when I get home.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

right after -

40gish of protein, 5g creatine and some haribo (ala Scott) 5 mins after

normally a chicken kebab (sheesh not tower) - 30mins after (but sometimes this gets left out and some other form of meat takes its place)

ice cream - 35mins after if needed.


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

As I walk out of the gym

40 grms whey

80 grms waxy maize starch

An hour later

steak with sweet potatoe

ice cream :bounce:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> 100g maltodextrin
> 
> 60g whey
> 
> bottle of lucozade


 Are you trying to go for an all time high BG reading? :lol:


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Currently 50g oats, 25g corn flour, 10g creatine and 70g whey powder


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

empzb said:


> right after -
> 
> 40gish of protein, 5g creatine and some haribo (ala Scott) 5 mins after
> 
> ...


Haribo and ice cream...

Really? :thumb:

Are you trying to go for an all time high BG reading? :lol:

Whats this mean?


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

just a shake, and some dinner.


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 28, 2006)

Hilly and Bigjoe,

is there any reason why u take instead BCAA's and not just whey which are full of em and cheaper?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

TryingToGetBig said:


> Haribo and ice cream...
> 
> Really? :thumb:
> 
> ...


haha I did say if needed. my pre-workout is my weakest part to be fair and isn't consistent but owning a shisha lounge that sells some awesome ice creams it is quite tempting when hot and needing energy. and my will power isn't great :lol:


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Two scoops of whey, one scoop Inositol and a banana.

Pint of milk after a shower.

Then about an hour later I eat boiled eggs, chicken and noodles.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

TryingToGetBig said:


> Haribo and ice cream...
> 
> Really? :thumb:
> 
> ...


BLOOD GLUCOSE


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Scoop & 1/2 of whey, 60g cornflour.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

danchubbz said:


> Hilly and Bigjoe,
> 
> is there any reason why u take instead BCAA's and not just whey which are full of em and cheaper?


several reasons.

1 if drinking whey directly pre or during it will take blood away from the stomach to digest them.

2. they can enter the system and get to muscles much quicker than the aminos from whey

3. i am avoiding lactose and other cack found in whey

4. they are not really that much cheaper.

5. it has been shown that aminos plus carbs pre workout produce a higher increase in protein synthesis than pwo.

a little research goes along way instead of just folliwng the crown and nocking some whey into u pwo


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Protein shake then a meal anywhere from 20 mins to an hour after


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Usually come home, cook a chicken and have it with cottage cheese and maybe some tomatos

whey protein directly after workout aswell


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

hilly said:


> several reasons.
> 
> 1 if drinking whey directly pre or during it will take blood away from the stomach to digest them.
> 
> ...


But surely if this was the case (not saying it isnt btw!) then it would be well known and everyone would do it?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well i no several on this board that do. and many more on anothjer board or 2 but these tend to have alot more serious competitors or guys more into their science.

how many on here do you think read medical journals or other such sites instead of flex or md magazine


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Hilly, is there a supplement you tak efor this? like a brand supplement or just make your own? just the cost etc.


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

hilly said:


> well i no several on this board that do. and many more on anothjer board or 2 but these tend to have alot more serious competitors or guys more into their science.
> 
> how many on here do you think read medical journals or other such sites instead of flex or md magazine


are you not over thinking things though mate?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

TryingToGetBig said:


> Are you trying to go for an all time high BG reading? :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't have a post workout shake.

Beef ,potatoes & salad 20-30 mins after training

My pre is

10g BCAA

3g AAKG

3g Taurine

45g Dex


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

looks like il be ordering some maltodextrine from MP. would i be able to use a normall fizzy drink as post workout carb?


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

> Blood glucose, so many simple sugars will make it sky rocket.
> 
> This blocks fat loss, blocks gh production, and can eventually lead to type two diabetis.
> 
> Not sure what Hilly is talking about as i am lazy and don't want to go back to page one. But there are many ways to do workout nutrition. Some times i have carbs prior training some times during some times after some times at all 3 times. Then there are times when i don't have any for an hour after training. ALWAYS have bcaa's in your workout water with around *3 grams of vitamin C*, if you do nothing else do this!


whats the vit C for?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

whats the vit C for?

Cortisol levels mate, it will reduce your body going catabolic and past the directly short term it will prevent you getting ill.

That said IF you have an iron metabolizing disorder like i do don't have vitamin c around food as it increases iron take up by the blood.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Hilly, is there a supplement you tak efor this? like a brand supplement or just make your own? just the cost etc.


i make it up mate, well currently i use pepto pro from mp as it was on offer ans their tri carb as its cheap.

also use xtend


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

DNL said:


> are you not over thinking things though mate?


you obviously didnt read my post. im avoiding lactose mate as i may be lactose intolerant or have celiacs.

so no certainly not.

However i new all this before hand. is it all needed?? maybe not? am i making the best gains i ever have? yes/

does ronnie coleman do all this? not in his vids. are my genetics as good as his? no they are no were near so IMO i need all the help i can get.

like con said different enviroments require different things. at the moment im training a bodypart every 4/5 days. i am trying to grow. so i can have the extra carbs and cals and need to recover quick.

different strokes for different folks. you stick with ure whey. i have 4kg here i cant use as it contaisn lactose but i did use it as a cheap way to top up my daily protein.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Simple for me:

80g whey

70g malto

15g glut

10g creatine mono

About 90 min later I have my main evening meal. Tonight = chilli!

Chilli = bodybuilding heaven!


----------



## WhatTheSupp (Dec 27, 2009)

reflex growth matrix - great product if a **** taste


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

C


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

cnp pro recover i find very good post workout


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

100g carbs (50/50 malt and dex)

50g whey

5g BCAA's


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

2 x scoops whey,

5g glutamine

5g creatine

2 x white bread with jam.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Are you trying to go for an all time high BG reading? :lol:


too much? lol.

i usually do one bodypart, then ill drink a lucozade drink. then the malto and whey after i finished.

example if im doing chest and bis, ill do my chest workout, drink my lucozade then do biceps. then have 100g malto and 60g whey?

its worked for me, but im willing to listen to a bigger man :thumbup1:


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

4 pints of carlsberg... maybe a few shots of whisky... kebab, then home...


----------



## ProfDrAndro (Sep 6, 2010)

I suggest all you carb lover listen to the super human radio episodes with Mauro Di Pascquale > www.superhumanradio.com, click on podcast, look for episodes with Mauro

you will not touch tons of high GI-carbs PW again, I swear 

_______________________________

ProfDrAndro, head of the SuppVersity

@ http://suppversity.blogspot.com


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

who is mauro di pascquale?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

ojaysmoke said:


> who is mauro di pascquale?


Author of 'The Anabolic Diet'


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

2 x scoops whey

15g l-glutamine

5-10g creatine

bcaas

banana

cup of tea + a custard cream


----------



## ProfDrAndro (Sep 6, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Author of 'The Anabolic Diet'


personally, I do not like that book because it is written for idiots. but if anyone can, get your hands on his book on amino acids - IIRC, "Amino Acids the Anabolic Edge" is the exact title.

_______________________________

ProfDrAndro, head of the SuppVersity

@ http://suppversity.blogspot.com


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

4 scoops of growth matrix....gives around 75g of fast acting carbs and 50g of hydrlysed whey + glutamine + creatine + BCAA'S...great product and despite what people say i dont think the smooth fruit flavour tastes that bad!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

5-6 whole eggs, 250g of cottage cheese and a scoop of whey isolate (as a shake)

Then I sleep.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

joshnow said:


> immediate pre-workout
> 
> 5 tablets humapro
> 
> ...


I think someone has too much money to spend :tongue:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very fair points their joe. 

similar reasons why i have started doing this.

have a look at pepto pro from myprotein josh good product


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

joshnow said:


> immediate pre-workout
> 
> 5 tablets humapro
> 
> ...


Are you massive yet?

JK personally i used the humapro at around 100 tablets per day. I even voiced my opinion about this on another forum and the owner of the company ALR offered me a whole load of free **** to basically stop talking lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

joshnow said:


> was that md of rx, i believe the humapro is a good eea to use pre and post workout, not as a means of sole source protein consumption, that i believe you did.
> 
> Q-r u massive yet
> 
> ...


110kg at 5"11 natty?

SO you're pretty much my size and BF then dude?

Get a pic up


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

5 whole scrambled eggs with 2 pineapple rings...


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

High calorie / protien bulking powder straight after then about an hour later some meat if more than 3hours before bed or if its s bit later granola in a bowl covered in more protien powder and milk


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

joshnow said:


> you compete at 110kg or r u at 110kg at same bodyfat as me.


compete at 100kg and now about 114kg at 12%


----------

